# british freedom.



## gretaston (Jan 7, 2011)

Hello all,
I intend to build a model of the 16,000(dwt) class of tanker br, freedom built 1950. I would very much appreciate any help or advice regarding the layout of the pipe runs/lines on deck, I have googled that question countless times in a dozen different ways and drew a blank.
if anyone would be so good as to take the time to draw a rough diagram of the pipe layout and roughly the diameter of the pipes then that would be of enormous help to me.
(1) am I right in that there were four pipes compromising the manifold,
what was loaded into each pipe, what was the colour of the valves corresponding to what was loaded.
(2) how were pipes connected to the manifold to convey the product to the pump rooms and elsewhere in the ship.






















(3) leading off every ullage trunk vie a valve is a pipe, what is it called
and what was it used for, and where did the pipe ends terminate, and what was the colour of the valve wheel.
abaft the main and fore masts appears to be a vent pipe if so did a pipe connect to it at deck level and or a pipe running from the catwalk/gangway.
I have included a drawing of the 34,000(dwt) br, victory 1955, not the same class of ship I know but will do to illustrate better the questions I am asking.
Kind Regards,
Gretaston.


----------



## ninabaker (May 4, 2012)

I dont know this particular vessel but sailed with BP in the 1970s, including on the British Aviator which was of similar vintage to your ship.

The deck manifolds would have flanges to which a blank would be bolted when not working cargo. When loading or discharging, the shore line would be bolted on where the blank had been. The shore line would be a massive rubber-covered flexible hose with a corresponding flange on the end. Very heavy and needing a crane to bring it into position. Some ports had the shore lines on their own cranes, but all the tankers I was on had their own crane for this purpose too. You can get* the idea here*.

The valve colours have nothing to do with what type of product is in the piping/tanks. The colours are there to remind you which set of tanks etc. Green for starboard and so on. Crossover valves would be multicoloured to tell you which lines they connect.

My journals from when I was a deck cadet are online and I think that you would probably find *my journal from the British Willow* the most helpful to understand the above, even though she was a much later class of ship.
See *here for valve colours* and* here for pipeline layout in the tank bottoms,* to which the valves relate.

Cant help with the ullage plug (not trunk) thingies but perhaps they were for venting?

The other vent pipes you mention sound like venting pipes for when you are "gas-freeing" which is blowing fresh air into the tanks when empty.

all the best
nina


----------



## gretaston (Jan 7, 2011)

Thank you Ninabaker for your reply.
Kind Regards,
Gretaston.


----------



## janmike (May 4, 2012)

janmike
I sailed on the "Freedom" as apprentice in 1957/8 Such a long time ago, but, the ullage plugs did not have any pipes connected to them. A small pipe about 6" dia was for venting gas out of the tank lid and went along the catwalk then up the mast as far as the nav. lights. I never knew them to work!! The manifold pipes went along to the pumprooms where the cargo was distrbuted to the various tanks. The valves on deck were portside suctions red, stbdside suctions green, centre suctions yellow. Crossover valves were green and red on each half of the wheel, then isolating valves between tanks were white. All others were black. The cargo decklines were I believe about 10" possibly 12"dia.


----------



## A.D.FROST (Sep 1, 2008)

Best I can do(center page Motor Ship) hope this helps.


----------



## gretaston (Jan 7, 2011)

Hello Mr, Frost
I cannot thank you enough for the plans that you so kindly sent, they are of immence importance to me and will save countless hours of research, I did approach two museums for plans but gave up in the end owing to research cost up to £100 pound to receive something which may be of little use ( in other words I could not get a positive answer to the request I first made) 
once again I thank you for your kindness and consideration.
Best Wishes,
Tom.


----------



## gretaston (Jan 7, 2011)

janmike said:


> janmike
> I sailed on the "Freedom" as apprentice in 1957/8 Such a long time ago, but, the ullage plugs did not have any pipes connected to them. A small pipe about 6" dia was for venting gas out of the tank lid and went along the catwalk then up the mast as far as the nav. lights. I never knew them to work!! The manifold pipes went along to the pumprooms where the cargo was distrbuted to the various tanks. The valves on deck were portside suctions red, stbdside suctions green, centre suctions yellow. Crossover valves were green and red on each half of the wheel, then isolating valves between tanks were white. All others were black. The cargo decklines were I believe about 10" possibly 12"dia.


Thank you Janmike for your reply,
Kind Regards,
Gretaston.


----------



## chadburn (Jun 2, 2008)

Enjoyed that little look at the G.A. of what was a well designed vessel.(Thumb)


----------



## david freeman (Jan 26, 2006)

gretaston said:


> Hello all,
> I intend to build a model of the 16,000(dwt) class of tanker br, freedom built 1950. I would very much appreciate any help or advice regarding the layout of the pipe runs/lines on deck, I have googled that question countless times in a dozen different ways and drew a blank.
> if anyone would be so good as to take the time to draw a rough diagram of the pipe layout and roughly the diameter of the pipes then that would be of enormous help to me.
> (1) am I right in that there were four pipes compromising the manifold,
> ...


I am a bit late with comments! However I note the below motorship mag: With this in mind may be an attached cost for copies have you considered the learnered societies such as the Institution of North East Engineers-Institute of Marine engineers, or the Institution of Naval Architects (Royal)-These societies have quite an in depth library and do***entary depository_ well worth an initial enquiry.


----------



## gretaston (Jan 7, 2011)

Hello Mr, Freeman
Thank you very much for the information, I will look into it.
Kind Regard,
Gretaston.


----------



## Cwatcher (Dec 7, 2013)

Gretaston,

I sailed on 2 of the Freedom's sisters - the Guardian & the Renown in the early '60s. At that time the colours for the valve wheels were as follows:

Tank inlet valves: Port tanks red, Centre tanks black, Starboard tanks green.
Master valves white.
Crossover valves black rim with white spokes.
Manifold valves black.

This contradicts Janmike's description of the valve colour scheme but it is possible that colour schemes varied from ship to ship, depending on the whim of the C/O.
As Janmike has said, there were no gas outlet pipelines leading from the ullage pipe. The gas outlet pipes were led from the tank lid cowling to a central pipeline running underneath the flying bridge & thence up the foremast & mainmast. 
During loading, the open ullage pipes were always covered with a spark arrester which was then covered with a sandbag to keep it in place as the pressure of the air being displaced by loading the tank would blow off the spark arrester. During discharging sandbags were not required, of course.
Hope this is of some help.


----------



## gretaston (Jan 7, 2011)

Hello Cwatcher, thank you for the information, can you remember if the gangway floor was wood laid lengthways, or steel grids?
Kind Regards,
Gretastan.


----------



## Cwatcher (Dec 7, 2013)

The flying bridge deck was wood laid lengthways.


----------

